# 2000ad



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

My wife has suddenly taken an interest in this in a flurry of emails but claims it just popped into her little Japanese head.

I wonder what this is really all about.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2006)

wha   the comic  or just the melenium in genral?

perhaps she is trying to predict the end of the world useing the writings of nostrdamus?


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2006)

Be pure. Be vigilant. Behave.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

I mean the comic. 

Splundig ver thrigg


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2006)

i read it for a while  but  far too many war stories  and i perfer foxgirls to fox holes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got a feeling she finds it amazing that it is the UKs only weekly comp comic and is showing off to some Jap friends her UK comic knowlege.

I used to get it every week until I was about 24 I think. SOmething to read on the tube. 

I've even got a few starlords.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 12, 2006)

I was a huge fan and much to my dismay (although I didnt think it at the time) I swapped my entire collection for some rare stephen king books....I had a massive collection which included issue 1 WITH the free spinner-which is worth a small fortune these days.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I had a massive collection which included issue 1 WITH the free spinner-which is worth a small fortune these days.



Sadly it's worth fuck all these days, I've seen it all over the place with the spinner for under a tenner. Average £12 if you lucky.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ignore this post.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 12, 2006)

2000ad's a bit shit now, isn't it? I did pick up a couple of Judge Dredd Case Files compilations last week though, reprinting JD's earliest adventures which I'm really looking forward to reading.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> 2000ad's a bit shit now, isn't it? I did pick up a couple of Judge Dredd Case Files compilations last week though, reprinting JD's earliest adventures which I'm really looking forward to reading.



they are reprinting all the JDs in comp books Vol 1 and 2 out now.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got an original bit of Frazer Irving artwork . Not sure if it's something he did for 2000Ad or not . It's very  though


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> they are reprinting all the JDs in comp books Vol 1 and 2 out now.



I think those are the ones I've got. They're quite thick and cost around 12 or 13 quid each.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I've got an original bit of Frazer Irving artwork . Not sure if it's something he did for 2000Ad or not . It's very  though


I've got a few.

I used to live with Will Simpsons sister, plus I did a little VT on 2000ad a couple of times. One of the artists mums sent me a load of his art work in the post even though her son had only been walking around in the back ground (I still don't know who the fuck he was).

She still sends me christmas cards like a proper mental.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sadly it's worth fuck all these days, I've seen it all over the place with the spinner for under a tenner. Average £12 if you lucky.



There had been 1028 issues of 2000AD published by January 1997 and a copy of issue #1, in which Dan Dare had been revived, would cost you around £80 with the free gift of a "Space Spinner".

Perhaps at that price you shouldve bought it


----------



## kage (Apr 14, 2006)

I started reading 2000AD at the start of the judgement day storyline, with Cola commandos and the first button man, about prog 790, 1991?. I started to obsessively catch up down the local comic store with my pocket money and managed to get from about 700 onwards, although I had slightly older friends who'd been reading since necropolis. 

I could spend hours completely absorbed in them and still read them when I go home to see my parents now although I know every storyline almost word for word. My parents have got a five foot otterman filled to the brim with the things.

The best comic ever in my opinion, although it really started to go downhill four or five years after I started reading. If I ever make a shedload of cash I will certainly be acquiring the complete backlog.


----------



## kage (Apr 14, 2006)

Just picked up 50 consecutive copies from around 660 onwards in ebay for a tenner.

Quality!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

Shit I just gave away (to my mum's charity shop) about 5 boxes of 2000ad - dated from 85-94 or so... oh well. I didn't think the kids of today did comics anymore...

hello ms jones...


----------



## Allan (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a Titan Miniatures Klegg lead figure from the '80s still in its wrapper.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

I have them all in my attic from about 50 to 1200 few missing here and there.

My first band was named after the ship Halo Jones served on.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/45-CLARAPANDY...itemZ4855902666QQcategoryZ27347QQcmdZViewItem

I also had the car toys they did the cursed earth thing in with tweek. Some kind of corgi tie in.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 14, 2006)

i used to read it when i was a nipper.  i'll still pick up old copies when i see 'em cheap, just for the nostalgia trip, but i can't say that as an adult it appeals.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I have them all in my attic from about 50 to 1200 few missing here and there.
> 
> My first band was named after the ship Halo Jones served on.
> 
> ...



 yeah that and whizzer and chips every sunday (and a box of maltesers for me mum)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> yeah that and whizzer and chips every sunday (and a box of maltesers for me mum)



My brother was the chipite and I was a wizz kid but it was really his comic. I had Whoopie but moved to 2000ad later. 

I used to have to sell my starwars figures to my little brother to buy it every week.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> My brother was the chipite and I was a wizz kid but it was really his comic. I had Whoopie but moved to 2000ad later.
> 
> I used to have to sell my starwars figures to my little brother to buy it every week.



 

My mum would just about spring for it if I went to the shops at 10am on a Sunday. My little brother was an Action nutter I think (the war one).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> My mum would just about spring for it if I went to the shops at 10am on a Sunday. My little brother was an Action nutter I think (the war one).



My brother switched to action after whizzer and chips. It had a space story at one point that I read but it was more like shit 50's sci fi. Terrible comic.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 14, 2006)

Nah after googling it wasn't Action (the comic for boys)  

I think it was Commando or something. He was mad for war, used to build trenches in the snow, ambush sites in the woods...least he grew out of it...

I started on those strange gothic comics about then, full of beautifuly rendered buxom women in space... I never knew what they were actually about to be honest...


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2006)

I find it amusing that Camden Town is now populated by people who dress like the good citizens of Megacity 4, cyber-goth-with-big-boots is basically Megacity4-style come true.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

foreigner said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that Camden Town is now populated by people who dress like the good citizens of Megacity 4, cyber-goth-with-big-boots is basically Megacity4-style come true.



One knee pad?


----------



## miss madge (Apr 14, 2006)

Banksy should learn to sky-surf - he could be the new Chopper 

I used to polish off a pint of milk and a packet of phileas fogg tortilla chips reading it every friday. Still read it, but only about once a month. 

And every now and then I still find myself humming the Judge Dredd single that Madness did. Catchy stuff...


----------



## Reg Perrin (Apr 14, 2006)

I have to brag here, I remember getting a Judge Dread T shirt via the comic in 1982. It's already been going a while then . I remember going to the Royal Archer pub in Sandyford Newcastle and playing pool with Chris Donald who'd placed a big portfolio folder of Viz stuff against the slot machine. I pissed on him at pool.


----------



## rhod (Apr 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Nah after googling it wasn't Action (the comic for boys)
> 
> I think it was Commando or something. He was mad for war, used to build trenches in the snow, ambush sites in the woods...least he grew out of it...



There was a comic called Battle (which later incorporated Action, I think). Wasn't too bad, as I recall.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2006)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> I have to brag here, I remember getting a Judge Dread T shirt via the comic in 1982. It's already been going a while then . I remember going to the Royal Archer pub in Sandyford Newcastle and playing pool with Chris Donald who'd placed a big portfolio folder of Viz stuff against the slot machine. I pissed on him at pool.



Feh, I've been out boozing with John Wagner and Tom Frame and was officaly made krill tro thargo by the diggle tharg despite not haveing every copy from prog one.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> My brother was the chipite and I was a wizz kid but it was really his comic. I had Whoopie but moved to 2000ad later.
> 
> I used to have to sell my starwars figures to my little brother to buy it every week.



I've still got a copy of a letter I had printed in Whizzer N Chips!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> I've still got a copy of a letter I had printed in Whizzer N Chips!


What does it say?


----------



## IPRN (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll look in the morning. I'm too drunk now. Hic!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2006)

rhod said:
			
		

> There was a comic called Battle (which later incorporated Action, I think). Wasn't too bad, as I recall.



'battle' begat 'action' which begat '2000ad'... a generation of independently-minded, rebellious young writers & artists, bored of the dc thomson treadmill, all whited-out signatures, office dresscodes and dundonian buttoned-upness... a clique of the more imaginative ipc editors gave the young turks long leashes, and off they went, causing mayhem, stirring up trouble and generally revolutionising bristish comics, such is the way of the world.

'battle' incorporated 'valiant', an older-style boys' paper which also proved a testing ground for the newer talent, as well as 'action', which had kicked off the big mary whitehouse-inspired hoo-hah over violence in comics before being blacklisted by wh smith's, then pulled by ipc management, bowdlerised and relaunched.

'battle' was essentially a grittier ipc retort to the all-war 'warlord' comic launched previously by dc thomson; 'action' inspired the likes of dc thomson titles 'bullet' and 'the crunch', and more latterly 'buddy' and 'champ', as well as ipc's own 'tornado' (which soon merged into '2000ad'). 

dc thomson never really tried a direct science fiction/fantasy spoiler up against '2000ad', though it did have the 'starblazer' comic library series, which ran in the same format as the 'commando' library. ipc itself launched 'starlord', covering much of the same ground as '2000ad', into which it was later incorporated. the new 'eagle' of the 80s had a strong sf/fantasy element to it, but was broader in its range. it later absorbed 'battle' and the long-running sports paper 'tiger', along with other, shorter-lived ipc efforts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yes it was Warlord wot my brother read not action or whatever.

I loved the glossy starlord, I used to read it with a monical but I would read 2000ad in my wellies.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 16, 2006)

Second only to Dez Skinn's Warrior, Action is my favourite comic ever - Hookjaw (Jaws only nastier), Hellman Of The Hammer Force (the Nazi it was OK to like), Dredger (Dirty Harry in Britain) and Kids Rule OK (A Clockwork Orange without the clever bits). Ah, those were the days!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2006)

?REVIVAL!

I take this opportunity to post a picture of me and a Hammerstein I made as a little lad again.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 21, 2006)

Quality!


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 21, 2006)

Zenith was the absolute dog's, though. Steve Yeowell & Grant Morrison rule. Am currently hunting down Zenith graphic novels on eBay... Oh, and Halo Jones, which I re-read the other day & finally got most of the references I missed when I was about 13.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Zenith was the absolute dog's, though. Steve Yeowell & Grant Morrison rule. Am currently hunting down Zenith graphic novels on eBay... Oh, and Halo Jones, which I re-read the other day & finally got most of the references I missed when I was about 13.



Zenith was indeed the tippity tops. I really wanted the t-shirt. 
Sadly I don't think Morrison has since written anything better, he seems to go a bit off track. Animal man was a good idea but somehow misses the mark and the invisibles look promising but are shit. We3 was good though.

It's a shame you won't be able to get the last phase of zenith as it was never put in a graphic novel form. A few years ago Andy diggle (then editor of 2000ad) told me they were going to re-publish the whole lot but the whole thing fell though. Shame. I got mine for 75p each from a overstock bookshop in Ealing about 12 years ago. 

Halo Jones was also good. In fact I used to be in a band called Clarapandy, everyone thought we were welsh.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> It's a shame you won't be able to get the last phase of zenith as it was never put in a graphic novel form. A few years ago Andy diggle (then editor of 2000ad) told me they were going to re-publish the whole lot but the whole thing fell though. Shame. I got mine for 75p each from a overstock bookshop in Ealing about 12 years ago.



Zenith goes up to about phase 5 in novel form, doesn't it? How much more is there?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 21, 2006)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Megacity4-style come true.




funny you should say that I was thinkng about the smokng ban and how we will probably start having ' Smokatoriums ' soon , doh !  they are a kind of private club so it wouldnt be allowed ( unless in the houses of parliment )


----------



## spoone (Aug 22, 2006)

earthlings: vent your spleens!

class comic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Zenith goes up to about phase 5 in novel form, doesn't it? How much more is there?



There is one more brilliant phase which rules over all the others then a return to zenith one off that was a bit weak and didn't really add to the story. 

The last phase was the only colour one, did you ever read it?


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 22, 2006)

Think I'd stopped reading by then. I don't like the idea of Zenith in colour, to be honest - Steve Yeowell's beautiful, crisp black & white artwork was one of the things that made the strip for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Think I'd stopped reading by then. I don't like the idea of Zenith in colour, to be honest - Steve Yeowell's beautiful, crisp black & white artwork was one of the things that made the strip for me.


I aggree, Zenith was much better in black and white. The story is great though. 

Every now and then I dig the comics out of the attic and have a read though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2006)

AHH, Splundig vur thrigg...

*reaches into faulty memory*

I remember...Charley's War in Battle, and one other strip set on the Russian front with a sqaudron of misfit/badboy russians flying Typhoons (the old type obviously!)

Eagle...with England being sunk by the Mekon's Graviton ray...

Getting my first prog after a nurse had butchered my arm trying to give me a blood test when I was about 6 or 7 - I think it was the prog where Sam Slade was in the sewers playing cards with that bizarre sewer droid...started reading it from that point on...


----------



## LDR (Aug 22, 2006)

I was a huge fan and even had a subscription until last year.

I had Prog 1 - 400 when I was in NZ bit I left them with a mate when I came over here and have lost touch.

However, I managed to get a huge collection from another urbanite who needed some more space.

Result.


----------



## ICB (Aug 22, 2006)

ATOMIC - you da man 

Just bought a Titan books version of ABC Warriors for my little uns

Used to love Nemesis most of all

My bro had 100-650 or summat and brought me back some original Brian Talbot artwork of the Samurai ABC Hitaki from a nerds convention 

Have recently bought the Ballad of Halo Jones (along with V and Watchmen) for myself


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> ATOMIC - you da man
> 
> Just bought a Titan books version of ABC Warriors for my little uns
> 
> ...



I liked Nemesis but after o neil stopped doing it it seemed to go downhill, did pat mills still write it?

I loved Halo at the time and wachmen is good but I have never liked V. My favorate Moore story has got to be top 10. I wish there was more of it but the new ones are not written by moore and are bollocks.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 22, 2006)

Never got quite as excited by V for Vendetta as many seem to... I suppose it's kind of ground-breaking in the different character's story arcs, and the diffuse cultural references, but I find the artwork almost wilfully murky & the story too slow. Glad to hear you rated Top 10, as I've got Books 1 & 2 coming in the post soon. *drums fingers, checks watch*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you rated Top 10, as I've got Books 1 & 2 coming in the post soon. *drums fingers, checks watch*



Spin offs Smax and the 49ers were pretty good too just watch out for the rubbish non moore top 10 3. 

Top 10 would make the best TV series in the world ever. Maybe too expensive.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 22, 2006)

This is kind of a painful subject for me. . . I had a big collection of 2000AD from the late 1980s.

But in the end it led to a screaming row with my Da (he did the screaming, btw) who took a dim view of 'violent comics'.

Love the pic of the wee lad with the homemade Hammerstein, btw!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2006)

> I liked Nemesis but after o neil stopped doing it it seemed to go downhill, did pat mills still write it?



Was that the post-Blackhole stuff after Thoth busted up the control mechanisms and the artwork went all curvey after YEARS of being all agressive angles and stuff?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> This is kind of a painful subject for me. . . I had a big collection of 2000AD from the late 1980s.
> 
> But in the end it led to a screaming row with my Da (he did the screaming, btw) who took a dim view of 'violent comics'.
> 
> Love the pic of the wee lad with the homemade Hammerstein, btw!




I lost most of my early 80s 2000ads because my mum would not let me keep them. I still have what seems like millions in my attic now though. Its the old ones I really want though, it's just not the same after the shiny cover.

I've got most of my starlords, sadly not from ep1 but they are in pretty good nick.


----------



## wishface (Aug 22, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> 2000ad's a bit shit now, isn't it? I did pick up a couple of Judge Dredd Case Files compilations last week though, reprinting JD's earliest adventures which I'm really looking forward to reading.


'Fraid so, I remember the glory days with much fondness. Nostalgia is a curse!

However, i will always have a soft spot for 2000ad; there's nothing else like it in this country. Just a shame that it's peak is past. So many greats began their comic careers here - how i envy them.


----------



## wishface (Aug 22, 2006)

miss madge said:
			
		

> Banksy should learn to sky-surf - he could be the new Chopper
> 
> I used to polish off a pint of milk and a packet of phileas fogg tortilla chips reading it every friday. Still read it, but only about once a month.
> 
> And every now and then I still find myself humming the Judge Dredd single that Madness did. Catchy stuff...


Phileas Fogg! Crisps from around the world! 

The past is coming back to haunt me!

WHy did they stop making them, that brand was tip top!


----------



## Utopia (Aug 22, 2006)

Judge Anderson.....Mmmmmmm.

I've got every one from mid '78 to the end of '86 in the garage back at my mums house, splendid comic, haven't really read any of the 'new' stuff.

Strontinum Dog was the coolest


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 22, 2006)

Durham Red...mmMMMMmmmm..with Hershey and Anderson...MMMMMMMMmmMMMMMMmmm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Durham Red...mmMMMMmmmm..with Hershey and Anderson...MMMMMMMMmmMMMMMMmmm


oh dear. 

Mind you I had a thing for crazy chrisy at one time and she is not even human

You compleate and utter dirtwad.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 22, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Judge Anderson.....Mmmmmmm.



She knows what you're thinking & WILL punish you for it...


----------



## wishface (Aug 22, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> She knows what you're thinking & WILL punish you for it...


Even better!


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 23, 2006)

Judge Dredd-Block Wars-artwork by brian bolland. Classic classic classic!

As is any work by this man...







Glen Fabry-his artwork is amazing. As is Simon Biselys work on Slaine...






I havent picked up a 2000ad for years but I cant ever see it as good as its peak.

I wish I hadnt sold my collection now


----------



## brahaminda (Aug 23, 2006)

Apparently they'reabout to do the "Origins" Storyline on Dredd, all abbout Fargo and how the Mega Cities came into being, which could be interesting.

Oh and Mike McMahons Slaine kicks Bisleys arse by a mile


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> oh dear.
> 
> Mind you I had a thing for crazy chrisy at one time and she is not even human
> 
> You compleate and utter dirtwad.



Are we talking Chrissy from ABC V3/4 in the Blackhole Bypass?

Ah no, that was Terr-1...

So who was CC?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Think back to the DR and Quinch story.

Chrissy was DR's straight girlfriend, who was like a total square man.

Quinch tries to split up the couple by revealing DR's delinquent past to her. Instead she turns into a intergalactic bitch on wheels.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Judge Dredd-Block Wars-artwork by brian bolland. Classic classic classic!
> 
> As is any work by this man...
> 
> ...



I was supposed to interview a load of artists etc at a 2000ad party for ITV but spent most of the evening getting pissed with glenn fabry and then lated john wagner and didn't really get very much else done. Both were top blokes. As is tom frame.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 23, 2006)

AHHH yeah, I remember now!!!

Yeah, from a certain angle...

Why did all Andersons HOT Psi judge mates always cop it? I'm thinking Judge Corey who IIRC gets dead at the start of Necropolis...or was it another one? Been SO long, and I stupidly donated about 750 progs to a local charity shop...


----------



## Deadman97 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Bis again here, doing his thing:




Superb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2006)

I never liked the new colour stuff, I prefered.

Ezquera, McMahon, O'niel, and old Gibson (before he got sloppy). Of the new BWs I very much liked yewoll*



*all names are subject to being spelt very wrong.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 23, 2006)

Re: Idris'es last comment
Qunich kidnaps Chrissy & shows her D.R's Home movies, including their sabotage of their local Skroat-Fanciers Guild AGM, & their experimental "Art House" movie made for a competition, which drives her mad....
She later escapes from her "high security" care home & becomes a freelance mercenary, with interesting results when D.R & Quinch encounter her fighting for the opposition, when due to unfortunate circumstances (Basically, they're drafted) they land up in the Space Marines (motto : "Eat Plutonium Death, You Disgusting Space Wierdos....")....


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm gonna go home and read DR & Quinch collections tonight...


----------



## brahaminda (Aug 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> As is tom frame.



RIP


----------



## brahaminda (Aug 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> As is tom frame.



RIP  




			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I never liked the new colour stuff, I prefered.
> 
> Ezquera, McMahon, O'niel, and old Gibson (before he got sloppy).



I couldn't beleive jonny alpha's outfit when they showed it in colour.
I mean, come on





(I've got one of these btw)


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 24, 2006)

brahaminda said:
			
		

> Oh and Mike McMahons Slaine kicks Bisleys arse by a mile



I think MM certainly kicked arse-but he never quite reached the parts that Bisely did. I just felt Bisely took it to a new level.

The evidence is quite clear:






Mike Mcmahon


And bisely.....







There can be only one.......


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I never liked the new colour stuff, I prefered.
> 
> Ezquera, .



Now for me there was only ONE artist for Strontium Dog and Carlos was that man.


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Durham Red...mmMMMMmmmm..with Hershey and Anderson...MMMMMMMMmmMMMMMMmmm


   you forgot venus blue genes  
  Playing rogue trooper on playstation mispent youth coming back  .Really should get regular employment so i can justify comics again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2006)

dylanredefined said:
			
		

> you forgot venus blue genes
> Playing rogue trooper on playstation mispent youth coming back  .Really should get regular employment so i can justify comics again



She had no pupils. That's a bit of a no no for me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2019)

Button Man movie now on the way...

‘42’ Director Brian Helgeland to Helm ‘Button Man’ for Netflix (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 15, 2019)

I liked the artwork for BM but the story never really gripped me. I'd much rather a Zenith or Nemesis flick.


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

I have a massive collection of 2000AD, neither of us is particularly into it but Nate's mum thought it belonged to him (it didn't, it was his dad's) and shafted us with several boxes full of it.  Nate being a hoarder just said "yes I want that" and it is now taking up space here - of course he hasn't looked at a single issue in the 4 years since acquiring this collection, but that is hoarding for you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 15, 2019)

Epona said:


> I have a massive collection of 2000AD, neither of us is particularly into it but Nate's mum thought it belonged to him (it didn't, it was his dad's) and shafted us with several boxes full of it.  Nate being a hoarder just said "yes I want that" and it is now taking up space here - of course he hasn't looked at a single issue in the 4 years since acquiring this collection, but that is hoarding for you.



They sell reasonably well in charity shops, if you want to get rid of.


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> They sell reasonably well in charity shops, if you want to get rid of.



Yeah, I have to talk him into allowing me to get rid of stuff, if I just do it he'll get upset.  It's not finding a home for it that is the problem. :/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I liked the artwork for BM but the story never really gripped me. I'd much rather a Zenith or Nemesis flick.


I agree, on all accounts!


----------



## Ming (Mar 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I liked the artwork for BM but the story never really gripped me. I'd much rather a Zenith or Nemesis flick.


Nemesis would be amazing. Started reading 2000ad from the first issue. I always thought The Stainless Steel Rat would’ve made a great film (with James Coburn as Slippery Jim). I ended up reading all the books.


----------



## Spod (Mar 18, 2019)

Zenith has great movie cross-over potential. Personally I would prefer the made it really dark emphasising the Cthulu/Occult later storyline but they would probably want to bland that out for the mass market.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 20, 2019)

Maybe when HBO get the _Watchmen_ series done, they could do it. Such potential!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 20, 2019)

Has it been reprinted in colour? That's interesting!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Has it been reprinted in colour? That's interesting!


I don't think so. 
The last phase (4) was always in colour and when it was printed up for the first time a few years ago it was printed in colour, but the others were not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2019)

I liked how they spent ages training up the welsh guy (red dragon?) and then he just died immediately. I also enjoyed phase 3s missions all being a complete waste of time, then finding out they were helping the baddies anyway. . . . also zenith having next to nothing to do with any of it, except sacrificing himself. . . except he didn't it was someone else. 
Phase 4s call back to the epilogue from phase 2, all the (alt) celebs. 
Anyway, great stuff, would love to see it as a TV series. . . . I would want it to still be set in the 80s though. 

. . . and while they are at it Alan Moores top ten, but as that's Americas Best it seems unlikely.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 21, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Has it been reprinted in colour? That's interesting!



Some of it was by QC, and it was poorly executed







Not sure where the other image I posted comes from but only the final phase was originally published in colour and reprinted for the recent Rebellion re-issues. Which were fabulous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Some of it was by QC, and it was poorly executed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah those rebellion re-issues reduced my original collected editions values considerably. The first phase was going for over £100 at one point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah those rebellion re-issues reduced my original collected editions values considerably. The first phase was going for over £100 at one point.



Yeah, I saw the original reprints (before the limited Rebellion "one off" which was before the last batch) going for £400 at one stage! Got one signed for my sis, by GM and McCarthy - but nowadays signed copies aren't such a big thing (I'm told by comic shop owners) and they need verification?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2019)

I got all mine for £1.50 each at a book warehouse sale in Ealing in the 90s. They had shit loads.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2019)

In other news I got this yesterday in perfect condition for £2. Dated but actually a  good read.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2019)

Joness777 said:


> can i buy it now?


This isn't ebay?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2019)

Uh huh.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2019)

Theres some classic late 80s and early 90s progs here - most of zenith III and IV to start with... theres a lot from 2014 - 16 too, anyone got any tips for the good strips?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2019)

Iconic.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> Theres some classic late 80s and early 90s progs here - most of zenith III and IV to start with... theres a lot from 2014 - 16 too, anyone got any tips for the good strips?


Apocalypse war, cursed earth. Nemesis. Strontium dog. I remember liking button man at the time but no idea what that's like now

I always had a bit of a soft spot for ABC Warriors.

Slaine was around that time but I was never really into it.

Trifecta might be in that later lot. That and Small House are up there with any Dredd story. Classics.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2019)

I mean from 2014 on - I'm fairly familiar with the 80/90s strips.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh the original Devlin Waugh story was around that time I think. Great comic about vampires in an underground prison and the papal exorcist sent to get rid of em.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

Ah, then no. That was when I wasn't reading it.

Some of the current ones might be in there, so Brink is good. Absalom. Trifecta I mentioned before. 

There's some pretty good stuff at the minute but also some real trash. Couple of them just make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

The next prog is a "jumping on" one BTW. All the strips ended last one and new stuff starts.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2019)

I forgot how perfectly observed Zenith was: check out the first three pages of Phase IV:

   

He's just released Screamadelica hasn't he?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2019)

Iirc, Zenith predicted John Smith's death a year or two before he passed?


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2019)

I was thinking last night what a curveball of a superhero Peter St John - an ex-hippie Tory minister / Prime Minister - is. IIRC he actually murders John Smith too...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> I was thinking last night what a curveball of a superhero Peter St John - an ex-hippie Tory minister / Prime Minister - is. IIRC he actually murders John Smith too...



I think it's implied? The last ever strip some years later was a bit messy but I did like Peter St John manipulating Blair


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Iconic.
> 
> View attachment 185013 View attachment 185014


I was reminded yesterday of Phil Oakley's t-shirt in this video.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I think it's implied? The last ever strip some years later was a bit messy but I did like Peter St John manipulating Blair


Isn't Peter St John based on Hestletine?
There are a whole host of celebs. I can only remember siouxsie Sioux, Jim Morrison and Sid vicious right now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


>


Zenith was a masterwork (until the shit 90s one off). Before that there was no 'the boys' or any of this 'what if supers were real' (though I suppose Watchmen was 'sort of' the same idea, but mostly without the actual 'superness')  I really loved it, especially zenith not even being in it for most of the second half.  I would love to see a film or TV adaption, but so much has gone before already.

Keep trying to get my daughter to watch it, but she's in full on manga only mode.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Zenith was a masterwork (until the shit 90s one off). Before that there was no 'the boys' or any of this 'what if supers were real' (though I suppose Watchmen was 'sort of' the same idea, but mostly without the actual 'superness')  I really loved it, especially zenith not even being in it for most of the second half.  I would love to see a film or TV adaption, but so much has gone before already.
> 
> Keep trying to get my daughter to watch it, but she's in full on manga only mode.



_Watchmen_ was an influence on GM, as was Moore's _Miracleman_. But for sheer accessibility, _Zenith_ was my favourite. I'd sort of left Marvel and DC behind for a few years but  the strip re-ignited my love of comics. The 90s one-off, some posted above, I was disappointed with. And it was somewhat gratuitous. It felt GM was kind of bored and cynical with the whole thing.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2019)

I just found this site which tries to identify all the superheroes in Zenith Phase III

Scorecard 1


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> I just found this site which tries to identify all the superheroes in Zenith Phase III
> 
> Scorecard 1


Interesting. Great find.
I seem to recall the original collections going through a lot of this in the extra notes. I'll have to check, I have them in the office out the back. I bet they are not worth as much as they once more now they have been recollected.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> I just found this site which tries to identify all the superheroes in Zenith Phase III
> 
> Scorecard 1


I am now so old that I blogged about that page - yes, _actually blogged_ about it - more than a decade ago


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

Been trying to get my daughter to read zenith of years now. She won't touch it because she thinks western art isn't cute. 

I love yowells art on this!!


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2019)

I just downloaded the whole lot and am powering through them this evening. So good.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2019)

My brother is getting published in 2000AD


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 15, 2019)

2000 AD excellent at moment. Recent _Dredd_ stories are top notch, _Hope Under Fire_ had some great artwork even if the story felt a little old at points, _Brink_ is great, and the current _Defoe_ is one of Mills better recent efforts with less exposition that he sometimes falls into. Not made keen on _Fall of Deadworld_ but the art is pretty good. 

Anyway thought I just highlight to people that Mills & Equezza's Third World War is being re-released as a graphic novel (I know it's Crisis not 2000 AD but this seemed like the best thread).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> 2000 AD excellent at moment. Recent _Dredd_ stories are top notch, _Hope Under Fire_ had some great artwork even if the story felt a little old at points, _Brink_ is great, and the current _Defoe_ is one of Mills better recent efforts with less exposition that he sometimes falls into. Not made keen on _Fall of Deadworld_ but the art is pretty good.
> 
> Anyway thought I just highlight to people that Mills & Ezquerra's Third World War is being re-released as a graphic novel (I know it's Crisis not 2000 AD but this seemed like the best thread).


Annoyingly the more expensive limited edition hardback will not include Rian Hughes' iconic graphic design


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2020)

Two hour long video Thrillcast interview with Brian Bolland!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 2, 2020)

Good stuff. 

Bit of a mix in 2000 AD at the moment, top Dredd story, and Aqualia is good. But never really been a big fan of Survival Geeks (Bec and Kewl did the same thing better IMO), Skip Tracer is fine but nothing special and while the art is great on Hershey the story is a bit by the numbers


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 30, 2020)

Top stuff in 2000AD at the moment

good Dredd story with Anderson (though disappointed that Anderson seems to have de-aged, Alan Grant's theme of her dealing with her age was an interesting direction and unfortunately seems to have been dropped by the wayside)
The Order and The Diaboliks are typical 2000AD fare but strong stories and good art, particularly Reardon's work on The Diaboliks
but the real stand-outs for me are The Out and Full Tilt Boogie - if there's a criticism of 2000AD that I'd make is that in recent years it has sometimes seemed too happy to play it safe, re-reading old stories there was a willingness to do something different - both these stories seem to be different from the usual fare. FLT is great, already got some interesting characters and the art is wonderful. The Out is only one episode in so it is hard to say much about the story but the art alone promises a LOT.

Also in anyone is interested all ABC Warrior collections are on offer at the moment.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 30, 2020)

Just tripped over this on twitter. Could be good depending on their budget.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2020)

50% of Nemesis books


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2020)

Home - Spacewarp Comic
					

Click the images to learn more about each story.




					www.spacewarpcomic.com
				












						About - Spacewarp Comic
					

Enter SPACEWARP. For Today’s Readers.




					www.spacewarpcomic.com
				




new mills project could bre interesting


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Home - Spacewarp Comic
> 
> 
> Click the images to learn more about each story.
> ...


I've read it, and there's plenty of potential - sort of pitched between the original 8-14 target audience, and current _2000AD_ readership. My 9yo was really impressed


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2020)

Humble Comics Bundle: Judge Dredd, 2000 AD, & more
					

Pay what you want for over $350 worth of 2000 AD comics including Judge Dredd, Zombo, Counterfeit Girl, Judge Anderson, plus others. Learn more!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Halo jones! Zenith! Brink! Lots more, all cheap.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 19, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Home - Spacewarp Comic
> 
> 
> Click the images to learn more about each story.
> ...


Hope it goes well, that said Mills' writing has been somewhat patchy for a while. Don't get me wrong at his best he was/is absolutely brilliant but sometimes there's a hell of a lot of exposition. 

Regarding 2000 AD, absolutely loving _The Out_, really really great strip.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2020)

tommers said:


> Humble Comics Bundle: Judge Dredd, 2000 AD, & more
> 
> 
> Pay what you want for over $350 worth of 2000 AD comics including Judge Dredd, Zombo, Counterfeit Girl, Judge Anderson, plus others. Learn more!
> ...


£18.42 for Dredd Case Files 1-5, Halo Jones 1-3 and Zenith 1-4 isn't to be sniffed at, but all that plus another 27 books is bonkers!

I wonder how this works in terms of royalties  /ethical head

But...39 books for under twenty quid  /punter head


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> £18.42 for Dredd Case Files 1-5, Halo Jones 1-3 and Zenith 1-4 isn't to be sniffed at, but all that plus another 27 books is bonkers!
> 
> I wonder how this works in terms of royalties  /ethical head
> 
> But...39 books for under twenty quid  /punter head



I would have thought none of the writers or artists get anything. I don't know how it is now, but nobody got to keep any of their property back in those days. . . it's why Halo Jones was never finished. There was a massive dispute though with Zenith which is why 4 was never published in book form until recently (and that is still a little controversial). Slight shame because now my original collections of the zenith story are probably not worth all that much.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2020)

When Rebellion released the complete Zenith some years back (in a limited run) for a hundred quid, I was tempted but I waited until they were released in single volumes. Reminds me of the 90s when the comics market got saturated with gimmicky new titles with their multi covers. Suddenly, comics weren't worth anything anymore with all the collectors items and shite. Not that I'd dream of selling my collection, although I did give most of them to the sibling.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 20, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Top stuff in 2000AD at the moment
> 
> good Dredd story with Anderson (though disappointed that Anderson seems to have de-aged, Alan Grant's theme of her dealing with her age was an interesting direction and unfortunately seems to have been dropped by the wayside)
> The Order and The Diaboliks are typical 2000AD fare but strong stories and good art, particularly Reardon's work on The Diaboliks
> ...



The Out has been stellar so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> When Rebellion released the complete Zenith some years back (in a limited run) for a hundred quid, I was tempted but I waited until they were released in single volumes. Reminds me of the 90s when the comics market got saturated with gimmicky new titles with their multi covers. Suddenly, comics weren't worth anything anymore with all the collectors items and shite. Not that I'd dream of selling my collection, although I did give most of them to the sibling.


That £100 zenith thing was simply a lawyer test. They charged £100 because of all the costs of printing the short run, and having their legals poised . It's because no legal action could was taken against it that they went ahead with the regular set.
I got all my original Zenith's, in one of those cheap overstock bookshops. £1 or £1.50 each .  . . They had piles and piles of them for months. 

Sadly my daughter isn't interested in my comics so it all ends with me. Same goes for records and guitars.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That £100 zenith thing was simply a lawyer test. They charged £100 because of all the costs of printing the short run, and having their legals poised . It's because no legal action could was taken against it that they went ahead with the regular set.
> I got all my original Zenith's, in one of those cheap overstock bookshops. £1 or £1.50 each .  . . They had piles and piles of them for months.
> 
> Sadly my daughter isn't interested in my comics so it all ends with me. Same goes for records and guitars.



That's a shame. I suggested my sibling to sell the collection I gave her, as she needed cash at the time, but I think she finds it too much hassle, so I can see them heading to the bin eventually. 

There's some good comic shops in Tokyo that sell old DC, Marvel and suchlike but Dredd and all the rest never made it over here.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 20, 2020)

On Mills before he leaves 2000AD there's a new Slaine story starting in prog 2200.



Artaxerxes said:


> The Out has been stellar so far.


Yep, really great strip and a little bit different to 2000 ADs usual fare.


DaveCinzano said:


> £18.42 for Dredd Case Files 1-5, Halo Jones 1-3 and Zenith 1-4 isn't to be sniffed at, but all that plus another 27 books is bonkers!


_Brink,_ _Brass Sun_ and _Mazeworld_ are also top notch, and I'm a big fan of _Zombo_. _Kingdom_ and _Defoe_ not quite in that class


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> There's some good comic shops in Tokyo that sell old DC, Marvel and suchlike but Dredd and all the rest never made it over here.



Bloody expensive over there though. When I was on tour with a Japanese band, they kept taking to me to comic shops and places that sold all this western stuff that I could get for peanuts back in the UK. . . . I had to keep saying "show me something specifically Japanese, I didn't come to Japan to eat fish and chips."


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody expensive over there though. When I was on tour with a Japanese band, they kept taking to me to comic shops and places that sold all this western stuff that I could get for peanuts back in the UK. . . . I had to keep saying "show me something specifically Japanese, I didn't come to Japan to eat fish and chips."



Plenty of manga outlets about, if that's what you want but I love the old US comics from 50 or 60 years ago.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Plenty of manga outlets about, if that's what you want but I love the old US comics from 50 or 60 years ago.


Oh yeah, well 'book off' etc will sell vintage stuff for 50p that would cost mega bucks back in the UK. I do quite like the 70s stuff, and some of the dubious storylines.

Suddenly I am reminded of my Halo Jones T-Shirt. Where did that go? I wouldn't have chucked it no matter how beaten up it got. I did a massive T-SHirt tidy recently and didn't see it. Oh poo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I would have thought none of the writers or artists get anything.



Pat suggests otherwise - that there are royalties on reprints, but that they are miniscule.









						MR MILLS MAKES EXCEEDINGLY GOOD CAKES - Millsverse
					

Memo from 2000AD then-publisher John Sanders says creators will be at each other's throats if they get a bigger share of the 'bakery'.




					www.millsverse.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2020)

Lawless - the musical...



Via Lawless: The Musical! | 2000 AD


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 8, 2021)

Just got a copy of book 2 of Third World War. Somewhat dated and not as high quality as book 1, it misses Ezquerra's art, still worth picking up and it is a very nice copy.

For 2000 AD new Dredd looks promising, Proteus Vex misses Flint's artwork, Slaine story could go either way but artwork is great. Still unimpressed in Hershey (resurrecting the character was a mistake) and not totally convinced by the new Durham Red.

BTW very glad that The Out is coming back.


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2021)

I've not really read much Slaine for a few years but it still seems to be exactly the same.

Slaine goes a bit mad.  Slaine kills everybody while the text says things like "and lo, his wrath was unbounded and he cleaved many heads".  It's so dull.  Am I missing something?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 14, 2021)

tommers said:


> I've not really read much Slaine for a few years but it still seems to be exactly the same.
> 
> Slaine goes a bit mad.  Slaine kills everybody while the text says things like "and lo, his wrath was unbounded and he cleaved many heads".  It's so dull.  Am I missing something?


_The Horned God_ is still the peak in terms of story, afterwards you've had too much exposition following by short resolution (similar to a lot of Mills work). _The Books of Invasions _did take the story on somewhat, death of Niamh, interaction with Kai, I like the carnival story. The story for the _The Brutania Chronicles_ was very by the numbers, like the present one, but for me _Slaine_ has always been as much about the artwork as the story, and the present artwork is really gorgeous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2021)

tommers said:


> I've not really read much Slaine for a few years but it still seems to be exactly the same.
> 
> Slaine goes a bit mad.  Slaine kills everybody while the text says things like "and lo, his wrath was unbounded and he cleaved many heads".  It's so dull.  Am I missing something?


I always found it a bit dull, but it was better at the beginning. Dynamic McMahon and a fairly interesting story arc. Then it just went to shit. Can't really remember much after the horned god. Something about a hero harness and crazy Massimo Belardinelli art was decent ask recall.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm in love with Noam Chimpsky


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> I'm in love with Noam Chimpsky


Definitely one of the modern highlights of Dredd. I don't think this instalment of _Proteus Vex_ lived up to the first one, not just in missing the Flint artwork, I also felt the pacing of the story was weaker. Really enjoining _Nakka of the S.T.A.R.S.._ Cannot say I am a massive fan of the Worley _Durham Red, _either this story or previous ones, it's not bad just a bit dull. _Thistlebone_ is not grabbed me yet but it could be a bit of a slow burner (I wonder if it will work better as a paperback than in instalments). 

Looking forward to the return of _Foe and Feral_


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Definitely one of the modern highlights of Dredd. I don't think this instalment of _Proteus Vex_ lived up to the first one, not just in missing the Flint artwork, I also felt the pacing of the story was weaker. Really enjoining _Nakka of the S.T.A.R.S.._ Cannot say I am a massive fan of the Worley _Durham Red, _either this story or previous ones, it's not bad just a bit dull. _Thistlebone_ is not grabbed me yet but it could be a bit of a slow burner (I wonder if it will work better as a paperback than in instalments).
> 
> Looking forward to the return of _Foe and Feral_



Can't argue with most of that.  Thistlebone has just confused me.  I quite like it, I like the art and the kind of weird englishness of it but I'm not really sure what's going on.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> Can't argue with most of that.  Thistlebone has just confused me.  I quite like it, I like the art and the kind of weird englishness of it but I'm not really sure what's going on.


Did you read the first series? I can imagine that if that passed you by this one would be a bit confusing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> I've not really read much Slaine for a few years but it still seems to be exactly the same.
> 
> Slaine goes a bit mad.  Slaine kills everybody while the text says things like "and lo, his wrath was unbounded and he cleaved many heads".  It's so dull.  Am I missing something?



Slaine is one of those things I should have liked on paper, love myth, has an interest in the Celts, enjoy history, but I've always bounced off it. The art style, the storylines of incessant violence, dunno.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Did you read the first series? I can imagine that if that passed you by this one would be a bit confusing.


No I did. I think I probably need to go back and read it again. I'm really confused about who the other woman is.


----------



## Doodler (Mar 18, 2021)

The sardonic humour of 2000AD:

Judge Dredd rescues a little girl who falls into a chempit, but only her brain survives intact and is placed inside a glass globe on top of a robot body. Her former schoolmates run away in horror when she tries to greet them.

The weird eco-guru Father Earth leads s rebellion only to be eaten by a giant carnivorous plant.

During the Apocalypse War, Megacity One unleashes its last-ditch nuclear arsenal, only for the missiles to disappear down a wormhole and reappear in a parallel Earth inhabited by peace-loving hippies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2021)

Only just noticed I started this thread. Only 15 years ago, but then I saw this a couple of posts down. . . 


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to live with Will Simpsons sister.


15 years ago this was something I remembered, but now I have no recollection of it. On giving it some serious thought, I figure it must have been in Bath, making it about 30 years ago. 
I have no recollection of the girl I lived with, or her name or anything, and only a very vague memory of who Will Simpson might be (name doesn't ring a bell). All fine, people forget things. . . but only 15 years ago it was something I remembered well enough to make mention of on a thread. 
I wonder what else I have forgotten.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Only just noticed I started this thread. Only 15 years ago, but then I saw this a couple of posts down. . .
> 
> 15 years ago this was something I remembered, but now I have no recollection of it. On giving it some serious thought, I figure it must have been in Bath, making it about 30 years ago.
> I have no recollection of the girl I lived with, or her name or anything, and only a very vague memory of who Will Simpson might be (name doesn't ring a bell). All fine, people forget things. . . but only 15 years ago it was something I remembered well enough to make mention of on a thread.
> I wonder what else I have forgotten.


I couldn't remember what I said either.

Mind you I don't remember much from last year as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I couldn't remember what I said either.
> 
> Mind you I don't remember much from last year as well.


It was just that it was something I obviously remembered for about 15 years or so, but then in the next 15 forgot every single detail about it. Don't know what this girl looked like, acted like or even what her name was. 

Actually, as I type something is vaguely coming back. I think there was only a short crossover, and technically I was Simpsons replacement. Would explain why I can't remember much, but not why I did remember 15 years ago.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2021)

Pat Mills on the end of Slaine (and a few other faves)

Pat Mills asks Should Characters Die With Their Creators?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 19, 2021)

Have to say I think the current crop of stories is a little below par. 

The Dredd's are pretty good, and I'm a fan of _Feral and Foe_ but _Department K_ did not need to be taken from the Regened editions, it not only is average the style does not fit with Mega-City One. The first volume of _Mechastopheles_ was good enough but I do not think Boo Cook's art works for the story. 

Also very sad to say that while the Noam Chimpsky stories have been great that his first solo outing is not grabbling me yet.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 26, 2021)

Another 2000 AD humble bundle dropping - depending on how much one already has it ranges from a pretty good to an absolutely amazing deal








						Humble Comics Bundle: Judge Dredd - Perps, Punks & Partners by 2000 AD
					

2000 AD are bringing the best of the Dredd universe with books like Zenith Book 1-4 & Judge Death: My Name is Death. Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 29, 2021)

Just finished the digital version of John Smith's _Revere, _very early nineties but still has that Smith genius and Simon Harrison's artwork is gorgeous.

With _Revere_,_ Firekind_ and _Indigo Prime_ all getting released I hope Rebellion will release _Tyranny Rex_ and _New Statesmen_ in the future.

Quite good article on Smith's work








						From Revere to Eternity - The Works of John Smith - The Comics Journal
					

A bird's-eye view of one of the most intriguing UK comics writers, whose works are now appearing in digital form courtesy of Rebellion.




					www.tcj.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Just finished the digital version of John Smith's _Revere, _very early nineties but still has that Smith genius and Simon Harrison's artwork is gorgeous.
> 
> With _Revere_,_ Firekind_ and _Indigo Prime_ all getting released I hope Rebellion will release _Tyranny Rex_ and _*New Statesmen*_ in the future.


Not got the Fleetway Quality collected edition then?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not got the Fleetway Quality collected edition then?


Sadly not - but to be honest I'd rather have digital these days. I just don't have the space for hard copies.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 29, 2021)

That said I think I'm going to grab the Tyranny Rex 2000 AD Ultimate Collection hardback from Hachette when it is released in a couple of months.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Sadly not - but to be honest I'd rather have digital these days. I just don't have the space for hard copies.


It's a nice edition, tight binding, good colour reproduction, paper not too thick or glossy...

Super 90s design mind


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Pat Mills on the end of Slaine (and a few other faves)
> 
> Pat Mills asks Should Characters Die With Their Creators?


I wish he'd done more with Finn.

Slaine went very weird when they introduced Leyser guns

Yes, I said Leyser


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2021)

All of the other stuff: perfectly normal

That brief bit in 1985 in the twelfth story of 50+: VERY WEIRD


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I wish he'd done more with Finn.
> 
> Slaine went very weird when they introduced Leyser guns
> 
> Yes, I said Leyser


Slaine should have ended at the horned God. Was shite after McMahon and Belardanelli (or whatever his name was)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2021)

^ This isn't one of those twice-a-day moments


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 30, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I wish he'd done more with Finn.
> 
> Slaine went very weird when they introduced Leyser guns
> 
> Yes, I said Leyser



Don't think the guns stuff lasted more than a few episodes, thankfully.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't think the guns stuff lasted more than a few episodes, thankfully.


Actually the story is quite good, once you get past the massive change from sword and sorcery to weird ancient aliens meets star wars. It's so bonkers. The real problem is that Pat Mills told the artists to draw Slaine like Jack Nicholson so _every_ shot of Slaine's face is that of Jack in the Shining going "here's johnny"


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Actually the story is quite good, once you get past the massive change from sword and sorcery to weird ancient aliens meets star wars. It's so bonkers. The real problem is that Pat Mills told the artists to draw Slaine like Jack Nicholson so _every_ shot of Slaine's face is that of Jack in the Shining going "here's johnny"



Seem to remember that was when Glen Fabry came on board. Quite liked his stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Seem to remember that was when Glen Fabry came on board. Quite liked his stuff.


I've had a drink with him. Though I am basing this on a one time sit down meet, he was a lovely fella.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2021)

He looks like he's standing three feet further back than he actually is


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 29, 2021)

Some good stuff in the prog at the moment - _Pandora Perfect_ is good fun, _Diaboliks_ back and new story is promising, new _Dredd_ story  new _Scarlet Traces_ and best of all the return of _The Out_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2021)

Emboldened by the 2000ad Facebook group I bought a load of old progs and some T-Shirts recently. 
Annoyingly the official T-SHirts from 2000ad are now digital prints on very poor quality t-shirts for the same price they used to be for proper screen prints on proper t-shirts. 

Very disappointed.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 30, 2021)

Some bundles of Slaine stories on offer 








						Get all of classic Sláine in digital for £20 or the entire saga for just £99!
					

Don’t miss the chance to meet Sláine – the barbarian who’s been slicing his way through history for four decades! To celebrate the release of the new Sláine: Dragontamer collection, two digital Sláine bundles are now available from the 2000 AD webshop and app – perfect for neophytes and veteran...




					2000ad.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't get all this digital comic stuff. Am I a fuddy dude? I can't read it on my computer, it's well annoying. I got a load of free ones for my complaint about the shit 200ad t-shirts. Just not fun when it's not on paper. . . . mind you 200ad isn't right unless it's on that (now brown) looking stuff with the rough edges. What did  Starlord think it was playing at?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't get all this digital comic stuff. Am I a fuddy dude? I can't read it on my computer, it's well annoying. I got a load of free ones for my complaint about the shit 200ad t-shirts. Just not fun when it's not on paper. . . . mind you 200ad isn't right unless it's on that (now brown) looking stuff with the rough edges. What did  Starlord think it was playing at?



For once, will agree with you. Digital is not the best way to read comics.

The genre doesn't match the medium. At least, currently.


----------



## Ming (Sep 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> For once, will agree with you. Digital is not the best way to read comics.
> 
> The genre doesn't match the medium. At least, currently.


I’ve got the Absolute editions of Sandman and Watchmen. It’s a great idea in principle (they look like old bibles). Problem is they’re inconveniently large. You need a lecturn to read the bloody things. Give me a comic sized comic please.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

Ming said:


> I’ve got the Absolute editions of Sandman and Watchmen. It’s a great idea in principle (they look like old bibles). Problem is they’re inconveniently large. You need a lecturn to read the bloody things. Give me a comic sized comic please.



Conversely, reminds of the pocket sized editions of various comics/books in the 70s and maybe early 80s. There was Batman, Lassie, Star Wars to name but a few. Would struggle to read them now. Size (occasionally) matters!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> For once, will agree with you. Digital is not the best way to read comics.
> 
> The genre doesn't match the medium. At least, currently.


I have found myself lucky that the high contrast of mist manga makes it easy to read even on small digital screens.

I've read some decent digital stuff from marvel. Especially when they put some motion formatting into it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Conversely, reminds of the pocket sized editions of various comics/books in the 70s and maybe early 80s. There was Batman, Lassie, Star Wars to name but a few. Would struggle to read them now. Size (occasionally) matters!



Here we go. Big Little Books or Little Big Books...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2021)

I've got my digital comics now, am I supposed to download them? Doesn't seem like an on line thing. Do people do this on phones or laptops or computers? Haven't really got the space to stick them on a tablet or phone. Massive hi res images.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've got my digital comics now, am I supposed to download them? Doesn't seem like an on line thing. Do people do this on phones or laptops or computers? Haven't really got the space to stick them on a tablet or phone. Massive hi res images.



It's infuriating on mobiles, maybe laptop?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's infuriating on mobiles, maybe laptop?


Humm, probably.  Doesn't feel like casual reading in bed with a coco a kitkat. The times they are a changin.  My wife and daughter are constantly reading manga on tablets,  but that's on line, and seems to fit the apple tablet screens perfectly (because manga is generally quite small and not flipping A4 I suppose)


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2021)

I've got a digital sub to 2000AD, read it on my tablet. Also picked up loads from humble bundles, download those first. Less clutter, certainly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2021)

Just found this drawing a 2000ad artist drew for me after his mum pestered him.
I'd done some kind of VT insert for a programme on ITV and he was apparently in the background.
His mum wrote me a thank you letter and included this drawing she made him do for me.

So weird.

I don't know the artist (I can't currently find the letter she also sent) but I think he was post my time, as he was new when the show was transmitted (maybe 2000ish)


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2021)

I just read digital comics on my laptop

-------

For John Smith fans like myself the Tyranny Rex collection is now on sale from Hachette I'm not sure if all this stuff has ever been collected in one place before.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2021)

The Space Spinner 2000 prog-slog podcast is very good on John Smith stuff 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> I just read digital comics on my laptop
> 
> -------
> 
> For John Smith fans like myself the Tyranny Rex collection is now on sale from Hachette I'm not sure if all this stuff has ever been collected in one place before.


I only ever read one t rex story. It was in a summer special I think. She was an ex gunslinger and now a nun or something.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2021)

Yep that fed into the brilliant _deus et machina_ story


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep that fed into the brilliant _deus et machina_ story


So what's her deal?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So what's her deal?


The sort of typical John Smith shenanigans. TBH this vid (less than 3 mins) explains it better and more entertainingly then I can


The nun stuff was a sideways move, rather different from what went before. Overall the strip does suffer from some of Smith's flaws well as benefitting from his talents. But _Deus et Machina_ is so good that I'd recommend the book for that alone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> The sort of typical John Smith shenanigans. TBH this vid (less than 3 mins) explains it better and more entertainingly then I can
> 
> 
> The nun stuff was a sideways move, rather different from what went before. Overall the strip does suffer from some of Smith's flaws well as benefitting from his talents. But _Deus et Machina_ is so good that I'd recommend the book for that alone.



I don't think I know John Smith. What else did he do?
I think this is all kind of after my time. Though I did dip back in a couple of times in the 90s, maybe even very early 2000s


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 16, 2021)

_Indigo Prime, Revere, Firekind_ 

The link in this post has a good summary of his work


redsquirrel said:


> Just finished the digital version of John Smith's _Revere, _very early nineties but still has that Smith genius and Simon Harrison's artwork is gorgeous.
> 
> With _Revere_,_ Firekind_ and _Indigo Prime_ all getting released I hope Rebellion will release _Tyranny Rex_ and _New Statesmen_ in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 16, 2021)

Without googling, seem to recall a Smith series, separate from the Indigo Prime/Tyranny Rex universe... think Jim Baikie was the artist. Something about superhumans in the real world? Would have been late 80s or early 90s...


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Without googling, seem to recall a Smith series, separate from the Indigo Prime/Tyranny Rex universe... think Jim Baikie was the artist. Something about superhumans in the real world? Would have been late 80s or early 90s...


_New Statesmen_ in Crisis. 
He also wrote _Devlin Waugh_, the odd _Dredd_, _A Love like Blood_, _Leatherjack_, _Cradlegrave_


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know the artist (I can't currently find the letter she also sent) but I think he was post my time, as he was new when the show was transmitted (maybe 2000ish)
> 
> View attachment 290813


That will be Frazer Irving - Wikipedia


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Without googling, seem to recall a Smith series, separate from the Indigo Prime/Tyranny Rex universe... think Jim Baikie was the artist. Something about superhumans in the real world? Would have been late 80s or early 90s...











						2000ad
					

Definitely one of the modern highlights of Dredd. I don't think this instalment of Proteus Vex lived up to the first one, not just in missing the Flint artwork, I also felt the pacing of the story was weaker. Really enjoining Nakka of the S.T.A.R.S.. Cannot say I am a massive fan of the Worley...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> _Indigo Prime, Revere, Firekind_
> 
> The link in this post has a good summary of his work


Oh right. Don't  know any of his stuff at all then.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> 2000ad
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the modern highlights of Dredd. I don't think this instalment of Proteus Vex lived up to the first one, not just in missing the Flint artwork, I also felt the pacing of the story was weaker. Really enjoining Nakka of the S.T.A.R.S.. Cannot say I am a massive fan of the Worley...
> ...


New Statesman, that's the one


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm enjoying the current Dredd series.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 9, 2021)

tommers said:


> I'm enjoying the current Dredd series.


It's brilliant! 
Great end to the year a very silly (in a good way) Dredd, _the Out_ continues to be wonderful. _Scarlet Traces_ and _Dexter_ are not quite at the same level but still decent strips.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 13, 2022)

Trying to remember an old comic series which I thought was in 2000AD but googling isn't turning anything up. It was about a guy that lost his hand, and to replace it they attached a dead criminal's hand which had a mind of its own and made him do bad things. Any idea what I might be misremembering?


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Trying to remember an old comic series which I thought was in 2000AD but googling isn't turning anything up. It was about a guy that lost his hand, and to replace it they attached a dead criminal's hand which had a mind of its own and made him do bad things. Any idea what I might be misremembering?


That's definitely a plot for a "horror" movie, can't remember the title though


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> That's definitely a plot for a "horror" movie, can't remember the title though


The Beast With Five Fingers​


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 13, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Beast With Five Fingers​



Freddie Got Fingered


----------



## Spandex (Mar 13, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Trying to remember an old comic series which I thought was in 2000AD but googling isn't turning anything up. It was about a guy that lost his hand, and to replace it they attached a dead criminal's hand which had a mind of its own and made him do bad things. Any idea what I might be misremembering?


Was it The Hand from the 80s revival of The Eagle comic?


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Beast With Five Fingers​


Close, but no cigar. This was, I think, a convicted murderer is being executed, for some reason there's a nest for a hand, so his is grafted onto the  recipient, and then the recipient starts to have night mares and the hand is making him do evil things . . . something like that


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Was it The Hand from the 80s revival of The Eagle comic?


Sounds a lot like the film I mentioned in the previous post


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Close, but no cigar. This was, I think, a convicted murderer is being executed, for some reason there's a nest for a hand, so his is grafted onto the  recipient, and then the recipient starts to have night mares and the hand is making him do evil things . . . something like that


Any of the adaptations of The Hands of Orlac then.  








						Les Mains d'Orlac - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 13, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Was it The Hand from the 80s revival of The Eagle comic?


Started in issue #70 in 1983, ran until #99, and was never spoken of again 😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 13, 2022)

There was so the hand-related Gaunt in _Battle_, later reprinted in _Eagle_:









						Gaunt (Character) - Comic Vine
					

A British Operative during the Second World War. While behind enemy lines in Paris he is captured and tortured by Colonel Bluthel 'The Paris Butcher', who mutilates his right hand.




					comicvine.gamespot.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 13, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Was it The Hand from the 80s revival of The Eagle comic?


Aha, that sounds like it might be the one! I definitely read Eagle in the 80s.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Trying to remember an old comic series which I thought was in 2000AD but googling isn't turning anything up. It was about a guy that lost his hand, and to replace it they attached a dead criminal's hand which had a mind of its own and made him do bad things. Any idea what I might be misremembering?


Just to let you know, the place to go for quick answers on this is the 1977-2000AD Facebook page. It's quite active and full of noids!


----------

